# South Eastern Pennsylvania Clubs ? ? ? ?



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Wondering if there are any South Eastern PA clubs established?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Don't think so but I'd attend if I there was.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Don't think so but I'd attend if I there was.


OK PA GOAT - when my car comes in we'll start our own club - two members arty:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

In the spring, Faulkner Pontiac here in WC starts their Summer shows. They are the 2nd Friday of every month and run through Sept. When you get that goat, be sure to bring 'er down.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> In the spring, Faulkner Pontiac here in WC starts their Summer shows. They are the 2nd Friday of every month and run through Sept. When you get that goat, be sure to bring 'er down.


Will do


----------



## pontiacHP (Aug 27, 2005)

There are GTOAA clubs in Dover and Easton


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Websites? Contacts? 

There its a good amount of Goats in SE PA, I think we'd have a good turnout at a meet, etc.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I work in Willow Grove and never see an GTO's out here. Then again I don't drive mine to work either


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pontiacHP said:


> There are GTOAA clubs in Dover and Easton


As far as the GTOAA club in Dover: I have tried numerous times to get them to return emails. NO RESPONSE. I have tried like 4 different times. They have a registration form on their site with a yearly fee one is to send to an address. I wanted more information on their club, when they meet etc. etc etc. before I join. I just cannot get them to answer emails. I am assuming this club is either no more, or someone is not monitoring their site. I gave up. I thought about starting a club in the Lancaster, Harrisburg area but the wife ain't too keen on the idea. Oh well.....


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Check out the Maryland club. www.royalgtos.com

They run a couple of good shows each year, do a couple of cruises, have a pretty good crab feast each year too. This year they are looking to cruise to GTOAA nationals. The website is pretty active and they do send out alot of emails and a newsletter keeping everyone up to date with activities. Meetings are even numbered months.


----------



## Lastknight0 (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm getting my GTO in may and i'm in philly. if you start a club, count me in for sure


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*clubs*

I am in airville PA in south york county i have 5 gtos so let me know.

kennyarty:


----------

